# Who's used a TORO Dingo?



## anlrolfe (Aug 13, 2015)

I've asked on the large equipment forum with no response but maybe a Dingo isn't big enough??

Who's used/seen a TORO Dingo in action and what opinion concerning landscape. How well do they dig small scale. In particular I've got about 18'x30' area to taper zero to 12", about 8-10yrds. I plan on renting a unit. 220 and xt1000 depending on what's available. CONSTRUCTIVE advice welcome.


----------



## 066blaster (Aug 14, 2015)

I have never used one but I have used a compact tractor for landscaping quite a bit ( owned a landscaping business for 15 years). If the area is sod now, it isn't going to be that easy. Wait till after a good rain. It's best to spray first to kill the grass. A mini excavator or compact with a back hoe attachment would be best. The hoe attachments go through the ground easy, and they are precise. Start at the deepest digging and work your way back.


----------



## anlrolfe (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks, currently my backhoe attachment is connected to the end of a long stick.

Not sure if this warrants a terramite tractor?


----------



## blades (Aug 15, 2015)

whatever line that is , how far down? that will determine what you need more than anything. Looks like fairly sandy soil? What are you doing as that's a lot of expanse just for a line.


----------



## anlrolfe (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats just 1-piece of rigid conduit that I use to measure grade. Under the pile of limestone is a 6" line and French drain for pickup. It heads towards the street w/ drop of 4" per 10'.






The white stuff is silt guard not plastic.


----------

